#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  eBooks for Exploration & Production Activities

## y6nb

3-D Structural Geology - R.H.Groshong      		         	**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
3-D seismic interpretation - M.Bacon, R.Simm & T.Redshaw	**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
5D interpolation, PSTM and AVO inversion      	      	    	**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Basic logging                                      			     	**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Formation of Earth Material           		         		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Geological Atlas of Africa- T.Schluter              		    	**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Geology of Carbonate Reservoirs, W.M.AHR         	    	   	**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Hydrocarbon E&P - F.Hahn, M.Cook & M.Graham                	**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
In version tectonics - M.A.Cooper & G.D.Williams     	   	**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Oil Well Stimulation- R.Schechter                 		      	**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Petroleum Geology of Libya, D.Hallett           		        	**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Petroleum Geoscience, Gluyas & Swarbrick     	       	    	**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Petroleum Production Engineering, Elsevier      		        **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Petroleum geology of North Africa                    		   	**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Petroleum systeme of deep water settings       		        **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
QuantitativeSeismicInterpretation                 		   	**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Reservoir Sandstones-Robert R. Berg           		      	**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Siliciclastic SS_in_WellLogs-CORES-For-HR-Correllations       **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Trapping System                         			                **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: eBooks for Exploration & Production Activities

----------


## meyssam1983

thanks

----------


## khnitch

thanks man

----------


## greges2009

Thanks

----------


## Jasem

Oh.
very goog very good books

----------


## y6nb

thank you.
Nice your "goog" lol
Ciao

----------


## coyee

So much thanks y6nb... I'm starting learning G&G in this moment

----------


## y6nb

Nice, in which university?
Ciao

----------


## coyee

I've already been working as reservoir engineer (junior level, still) and I think it is very important to have good understanding (at least) workflow and process in G&G to be used in simulation (my convenient area, hehe)...

Appreciate your "action" in these last few weeks in this forum

----------


## y6nb

I'm geoscientist working in Exploration Dep (5 Years exp).
Ciao

----------


## prof_a

thanks

----------


## Bobby Parv

Hello All,

First off thanks to everyone for posting such awesome books!

And second, has anyone attended Montana Tech in USA to take B Sc. in Petroleum Engineering?

Opinions/Comments are appreciated.

----------


## Nabilia

> Petroleum systeme of deep water settings **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]     * is not working*  please re-upload



Try again, it just downloaded and extracted fine for me.

See More: eBooks for Exploration & Production Activities

----------


## izan

Anybody has the Biomarker Guide book volume 1 and 2? or Basin Analysis and Modeling of the Burial, Thermal and Maturation Histories in Sedimentary Basins 
 I really appreciate if somebody could share that kind of books..
Thanks.

----------


## nisa_core

Thaks alot y6nb

i m a student of 8th semester applied geology(petroleum geoscientist).

i need some basic books for teaching my juniors related to Physical geology and on structure geology(ramsay, david,twiss and moore etc)
i u do have any of these plz mail me on this
nisa_core@yahoo.com.

thaks again

----------


## khawar_geo

Respected Brother,

Its a great collection.

Thanks alot..

Regards

----------


## kokozz

thaks a lot..

----------


## oul

so nice ........ thank you

----------


## GeoVic

Thank u for very useful books

----------


## selfcolor

good work, thanks a lot

----------

